# ovulation



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

When I ovulate it is very painful- sometimes hurts just to walk. one side is worse thatbn the other - seems when its on my right side its ten times worse. the stinky part is that it triggers ibs pain that lasts for days and I get worse ibs symptoms- i sufffer from ibs C. and that gets bad despite my usually routine of meds. any of you ladies out there expereince this or am I just wierd?// is there anything I can do/take to help the pain. does excersise help or hurt the situation? ( the ovualtion pain_)


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

I also get bad ovulation pains. It seems to be quite an unusual problem, as most of my friends don't know what I'm talking about.I get a sharp pain on one side of my lower abdomen, that is worse when I move. It feels a bit like having a string inside me that someone is tugging on. It lasts for a couple of days mid-cycle, if it's very bad I know my period pain will also be severe that month (I have PCOS as well, so I don't ovulate every month). I find exercise is too painful during ovulation, I prefer to keep fairly still in a position that doesn't put pressure on the area. Heat from a hot water bottle really helps, so does aspirin and ibruprofen.


----------



## 14872 (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi. I'm new to this site.I'm glad I came across this post.. I've had sharp pains on the left side of my lower abdomen mid-cycle as well. The doctor ordered an ultrasound and ran blood tests and couldn't find anything and basically just dropped it. I figured it was just ovulation, but no one I spoke to had this type of pain. Like Sukie said, it does feel like a string inside being tugged on! Other then ibruprofen and pounding on my abdomen when it's really painful (smart, I know, but the pressure makes it less painful lol) I don't know what else would work.Exercise usually helps me a lot, but when I get this pain, all I can usually do is curl up in a ball on my bed..


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi all. Painful ovulation is not uncommon, they even have a fancy name for it, though it escapes me at the moment. I get it too sharp pains or cramping sometimes with d or c all the same symptoms I get around period time, wonderful isn't it? You are definately not alone.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Mittelschmerz is the word. It is German for middle pain.K.


----------

